# New Guy



## 1evo2h8 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm glad I found these forums, just reading over some things here and there i have already found a lot of good information.  But now i have a problem I'm stuck at 165- 170, I go back and forth between those two weights, I have only taken protein so far, now i think i want to move on to something a little more powerful, i want the strength to go with the size, and I'm willing to work hard for it, i just need a booster..... only problem lies in the fact that I'm in the military so some of my options are cut short so if any one has any suggestions on some good supplements please let me know I'm really just trying to get my upper body bigger. I have run into a supplement called d-bol which has caught my attention so if any one could fill me in i would really appreciate it thank you very much


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2006)

1evo2h8 welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Sep 27, 2006)

1evo2h8 welcome to IM!


----------

